
Asymptote: Vector Graphics Programming Language for Technical Drawings - pmalynin
https://github.com/vectorgraphics/asymptote/blob/master/README
======
samatman
My first Github repo was/is an asymptote program for generating Go kifu:

[https://github.com/mnemnion/gasym](https://github.com/mnemnion/gasym)

------
maxerickson
It's not really directly comparable, but for simple illustrations I had a
better time wrapping my head around sketch:

[http://sketch4latex.sourceforge.net/sketch.html](http://sketch4latex.sourceforge.net/sketch.html)

------
stephensonsco
Yes! I have lazily been waiting for something like this to come along and
hopefully bump out metapost. Maybe this has already happened and I am out of
the loop on that though.

~~~
uhoreg
Asymptote itself has been around for over 10 years. There is also TikZ, which
is quite popular. I don't have much experience with TikZ (I'm just starting to
learn it), but my impression is that Asymptote is more powerful, but TikZ is
more integrated into the LaTeX workflow.

------
webaholic
Going through the github repo... why is it not yet standard practice to have a
src/ and include/ directory for a project layout? It is just my personal
preference or do others think the same?

